# Tell Your biggest faux pas with a slingshot!



## BooBoo (Mar 17, 2014)

Ok...here it is...your chance to tell your story of your biggest blunder with a slingshot. I thought this would be a fun topic especially since a few weeks ago.....

I was shooting my slingshot in the house. It was a through the living room and down the hallway affair. I had a nice thick blanket set up to catch my 7/16s bearings. It was working like a charm until I had the first fork hit I had in months. I heard my mighty projectile take a few bounces off the ceiling and a wall and was just thankful that a large window remained unmolested from my folly. After looking sheepishly at my wife and feeling a little embarrassed, I walked down the hall to collect my ammunition. When I walked back toward where my wife sat, watching TV, I noted her look of disapproval as she shook her head in silence at me. I asked "what". She pointed her finger like a bolt of lightning from Thors' hammer toward the tv. It was obvious where my errant shot had hit before bouncing off the other flat surfaces that made up the room. There, my beloved 46 inch...HD...plasma......very expensive entertainment buddie, sat gray and lifeless. She was a shadow of her former self,with rainbows emanating from a centered impact crater.

I suggested we move the small tv from the bedroom out to replace the goliath. My wife rattled out a diatribe of utterances that I could barely follow due to its speed and ferocity. I did gather we would be buying a new.....bigger....better tv the next' day. I had nothing to bargain with. I was very vulnerable and simply chose to answer..." yes dear".


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I was shooting at a family get together was shooting away from every one when I shot at a knot in a pine tree with a marbel and that's when it bounced of the pine to a oak then to my nephews wind sheild it hit at the bottom and spider webed it all I could say was my bad.


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

I was shooting in my backyard and I had my target around 30 feet away like any other day. So, I take a shot and for the first and hopefully my last time, I get a fork hit. I walked inside to see what happened, but sadly the slingshot is ruined, so I toss it into the garbage. A week later my dad asks "why did you break the window?" to which I respond with "what window?" He later shows me the window and I simply assume it was my fork hit. To this day I am not sure whether I broke it or not.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Once I was shooting in the living room and the pouch must have slipped or something. So anyway, it went about 5 feet right of where I was aiming and put a nice hexagonal shaped hole in the window blinds. Luckily, it didn't hit the actual glass part of the window. Instead, after going through the blinds, it hit the window sash.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

The first and the last.

For the first one I am straining memory here for I must have been around 6 or 7...which was quite a long time ago. I don't recall the slingshot although it was probably a Milbro (they all were). I think I must have got it only recently. Our house at that time fronted onto a main road in the city. I was in the front garden shooting my cattie at the large tree on the edge of the pavement...perhaps I had a target on it...I cannot recall.

In my innocence I had not considered what might happen to any of the ammo that MISSED the tree and target. So my clearest memory was that of the large policeman who came round to explain to my parents that a stone from my cattie had gone through the window of a passing bus, narrowly missing an old lady seated therein and showering her with glass ! I do not remember any parental consequences although I suspect that the weapon might have been confiscated.

Much more recently I was in our long corridor which serves as my shooting gallery. I had been escalating power and ammo weight progressively for some time and I had put some REALLY serious bands on and was shooting a very large lump of lead. It broke a mirror...just BEHIND and to the side of my head. The RTS must have missed me by inches and a hit would probably have been fatal.

I just shoot arrows now. Well mostly.


----------



## BooBoo (Mar 17, 2014)

Now those are some great tales! Well told Ruthie. I'm still not feeling better regarding my blunder. Maybe a couple more stories will help me see that I am more normal than suspected by my beloved. Keep them coming! Healing is a process!


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

A little while back it was freezing cold outside. The finish on a new shooter had just dried. I didn't care to go outside. In a hurry to shoot, I didn't check my band attachment alignment. I opened a window about halfway, and on the very first shot of that brand new slingshot, the shot flew off at 45 degrees to my where I was aiming. I shattered a large bedroom window. Beyond having to replace a window, I was now without a bedroom window. At negative 10 degrees outside, that was pretty awful..


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

A Few Months Back I Lost Grip Of My Pickle Fork Shooter. I Was Ready To Release, And All I Remember Is A Thwack Right On My Face. I Was Relieved As It Was A Flat Frame Hit From The Smooth Side Instead Of The Side With Eye Screws. Immediately Afterwards I Attached A Lanyrad To It. So The Lesson Here Is Safety Goggles And Lanyards Are Priceless Safety Precautions.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh man, some good stories here.

a couple come to mind,

like placing my freshly made first catchbox in the bed of my truck to try it out.....nothing bad happened, but boy was that stupid.

Shooting in the garage on Halloween, not paying attention to my tubes(I never shoot tubes) one was flipped onto the slot and quickly let my face know about it on the next shot.... 

Shooting my chrony in the face, after only using it about 3 times.... 

I occasionally have this issue with pre-mature release on the draw. :blink: Things start feeling a little too casual and I end up shooting the ground about 8ft in front of me.....yeah......a little embarrassing.

I'm not even gonna start talking about the worst. I have sworn* that one* is going to the grave with me.


----------



## LazarusLong (Dec 19, 2013)

quarterinmynose said:


> I occasionally have this issue with pre-mature release on the draw. :blink: Things start feeling a little too casual and I end up shooting the ground about 8ft in front of me.....yeah......a little embarrassing.
> 
> Pre- mature release is a bummer, (I would imagine) :hmm:


----------



## LazarusLong (Dec 19, 2013)

BooBoo said:


> Now those are some great tales! Well told Ruthie. I'm still not feeling better regarding my blunder. Maybe a couple more stories will help me see that I am more normal than suspected by my beloved. Keep them coming! Healing is a process!


Might want to take those shades off Stevie Wonder. B)


----------



## melvin (Jan 11, 2011)

Ever try to get your wife to believe you have no idea why one pane in the garage door is not glass but a pc of lexan ?

Melvin


----------



## Rathunter (Feb 14, 2014)

.50 ball bearing out of my most powerful hunting slingshot bounced off a rock and put a large dent in the garage door. That didn't go over too well with Mom.

My 2nd worst- my neighbor was sitting on her deck while I was shooting 3/8ths ball bearings(all hardened and tempered chrome steel). my target is set on top of a steel post. my ball bearing ricocheted off the post, and hit my neighbor's glass (filled with some sort of drink... I dunno what), which shattered all over the place.

Thank God I haven't broken a window yet, or worse. I prefer lead now for target shooting and hunting cause it doesn't ricochet.


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

Yesterday i was out shooting at my new catchbox. I missed and hit the frame on top. Not only did my box break ( guess i am not as good of a builder as i thought) but now i have a nasty bruise on the bridge of my nose and a broken pair of safety glasses.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

I just remembered this one shot when a rock ricocheted (rocks normally just dump all their energy when they hit the target) and it hit my neighbor's house. Good thing is it hit the brick instead of one of the windows and they weren't home.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Once shooting at a pigeon and the shot rebounded of a tree just above its head leaving a nice dent in the side of a blokes van that was parked behind me.

Also gave two catties to two of my mates, on the first day one of my mates got a forkhit at the other friends house and put a marble through one of the panes of the double glazing on his dog kennel. Then the other friends whos house it was put another of the dog kennels windows straight through as his ball bearing bounced off a plastic bottle he had stuck to a tree. I laughed, he didnt lol


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

This is very entertaining... I plead the 5th--------


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

BooBoo said:


> I was shooting my slingshot in the house... It was working like a charm until I had the first fork hit I had in months... my beloved 46 inch...HD...plasma... sat gray and lifeless, with rainbows emanating from a centered impact crater.


YIKES! I had been thinking about doing some indoor apartment shooting, but my only possible shooting space would have my 46" LED TV about 10' in front of me, just 3' to the left of my line of fire. I haven't gotten around to doing any indoor shooting yet because of the TV position and now I don't think I will.


----------



## BooBoo (Mar 17, 2014)

Ok.....I am feeling much better after reading that I'm not alone in my blunder. Lots of good stories and laughs here! Lazarus....you still want to shoot sometime? You can stand behind me until you either feel comfortable or until the pieces stop falling!


----------



## BooBoo (Mar 17, 2014)

Lacumo said:


> BooBoo said:
> 
> 
> > I was shooting my slingshot in the house... It was working like a charm until I had the first fork hit I had in months... my beloved 46 inch...HD...plasma... sat gray and lifeless, with rainbows emanating from a centered impact crater.
> ...


BTW...... That was EXACTLY my space configurations! Wow!


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I went though a rough patch of shooting last year, and broke several slingshots with fork hits. Two of them were ones I had made to trade with and two or three of them were Quarterinmynoses slingshots one of which he received in a trade.. (but we wont talk about that..) Also, had a nasty return to sender and ran up my arm to hit me square in my armpit.. Nice little bruise for a few days on that one.

As for QIMNs post, I was there for the band to the face incident in his garage. I have to admit, it was really funny..


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

NoobShooter said:


> As for QIMNs post, I was there for the band to the face incident in his garage. I have to admit, it was really funny..


 -_- lol. d***.


----------



## LazarusLong (Dec 19, 2013)

BooBoo said:


> Ok.....I am feeling much better after reading that I'm not alone in my blunder. Lots of good stories and laughs here! Lazarus....you still want to shoot sometime? You can stand behind me until you either feel comfortable or until the pieces stop falling!


Absolutely!! I have a few holes is the sheetrock and some door trim in my apartment that I fixed... Still have to paint so you're not the only one. But I have done waaaay better since I got the Hathcock Sniper from Bill Hayes.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I was shooting pop cans in my catch box in the shop. One of the cans fell forward off the cross member out of the box on to the concrete floor. I think in my cockiness you can run but you can not hide and I shoot it on the floor. Well it works just like a pool shot. I smoked the can right through it with .50 cal steel. Off the floor off the garage door bank shot through and out the window  Still need to fix that.  But I used to do that for a living so it is a do it yourself project for me.  In my early shooting days several fork hits were lucky window misses.  Also an old frying pan to close is not a suitable target but the dents look cool


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I have two bad ones, first was me breaking a mirror in our bathroom, had my catch box set up like two feet to the left of it... I know, smart, lol.. First fork hit and that was gone. I had either a fork hit or rts, but it broke the middle knuckle on my middle finger of the left hand. Man, I didn't touch a slingshot for close to 5 months, took up blow gunning while my finger healed. Think that knuckle will always be lumpy since I never went to a doctor, but I have full mobility andstrength back. That's what matters, back to shooting!


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Arber said:


> I was shooting in my backyard and I had my target around 30 feet away like any other day. So, I take a shot and for the first and hopefully my last time, I get a fork hit. I walked inside to see what happened, but sadly the slingshot is ruined, so I toss it into the garbage. A week later my dad asks "why did you break the window?" to which I respond with "what window?" He later shows me the window and I simply assume it was my fork hit. To this day I am not sure whether I broke it or not.


Nearly the same happened to me: I was shooting my slingshot in the basement but the steel ball hit the frame of my catchbox....he flew trough the corridor because I didn´t close the basement door in order to have more shooting distance....The next day my wife asks me "do you know why the glass of the frontdoor is broken"? to which I respond with "don´t know what you mean". She shows me the door and my amazement was big approbiate because the frontdoor was open too....Some days later I detect a mark at the wall vis-a-vis the frontdoor....And the moral of it is I´m not allowed to shoot with the basement door open anymore!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

quarterinmynose said:


> Oh man, some good stories here.
> 
> a couple come to mind,
> 
> ...


I am "the Undertaker" tell it ;-) pleas !!!!!!!!


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Lacumo said:


> BooBoo said:
> 
> 
> > I was shooting my slingshot in the house... It was working like a charm until I had the first fork hit I had in months... my beloved 46 inch...HD...plasma... sat gray and lifeless, with rainbows emanating from a centered impact crater.
> ...


Theraband blue and mini marshmallows doesnt bounce or damage windows/electronics  
A lot less accurate but. Hey, its shooting!

Dont think its for girls either, bareskin and with the perfect bandsets you'll have bruises!


----------



## Gadd (Nov 6, 2013)

I think it was 1956 or 57. I had a Wham-O slingshot and, at the time, was shooting marbles. Everyone had a pocket full of marbles in those days. Our neighbor had a cat that was a bane to my Mother's flower garden, and she was always complaining about the cat using her flower bed for a toilet. One bright afternoon, I was sitting in the back yard and the cat came creeping across the lawn. I decided that I was going to teach that cat a lesson, make my Mother happy, and get some slingshot practice in all at the same time. I really had no concept of the power that could be generated by a slingshot. I pulled back and let her rip. Caught the cat just below the ear. He went stiff and flopped over never to move again. I was horrified. Quickly surveying the area, I was pretty sure that nobody had seen the feline go "catatonic", so i picked him up and deposited his lifeless body in a wooded area behind the house. A couple of days later the neighbor came by the house asking if we had seen their cat. I, truthfully, answered that I hadn't seen it for a couple of days. I truly felt bad about the whole incident. Was fifty years before I ever told anyone about that. I figure that the statute of limitations had been reached. I had not had a slingshot in my hands until late last year. Am enjoying the slingshot once again and have made it a practice to only shoot at cats that I really want to eliminate. Haven't seen any of them yet.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Gadd said:


> I think it was 1956 or 57. I had a Wham-O slingshot and, at the time, was shooting marbles. Everyone had a pocket full of marbles in those days. Our neighbor had a cat that was a bane to my Mother's flower garden, and she was always complaining about the cat using her flower bed for a toilet. One bright afternoon, I was sitting in the back yard and the cat came creeping across the lawn. I decided that I was going to teach that cat a lesson, make my Mother happy, and get some slingshot practice in all at the same time. I really had no concept of the power that could be generated by a slingshot. I pulled back and let her rip. Caught the cat just below the ear. He went stiff and flopped over never to move again. I was horrified. Quickly surveying the area, I was pretty sure that nobody had seen the feline go "catatonic", so i picked him up and deposited his lifeless body in a wooded area behind the house. A couple of days later the neighbor came by the house asking if we had seen their cat. I, truthfully, answered that I hadn't seen it for a couple of days. I truly felt bad about the whole incident. Was fifty years before I ever told anyone about that. I figure that the statute of limitations had been reached. I had not had a slingshot in my hands until late last year. Am enjoying the slingshot once again and have made it a practice to only shoot at cats that I really want to eliminate. Haven't seen any of them yet.


Just goes to show that even the early slingshots had quite a bit of punch to them.


----------



## Jako (Mar 12, 2013)

I remember when i first started out shooting slingshots, the bands on my A plus slingshots ps2 were a little hard to pull back but i could still pull back, aim and shoot alright. But one day, I was just about to release when my mum called out to me and I turned my head to look at her and accidentally let go of the frame. It whizzed back and smashed into the corner of my chin where it left a little scar. I learned extremely quick to never, never, never let go of the frame at full draw. But the A plus ps2 has gone on to become one of my most reliable shooters and has been one of my most treasured possessions since the day I turned 13.


----------



## BooBoo (Mar 17, 2014)

Gadd,

Great tale from the past! I hope you feel purged of that Faux Pas after all these years. Was it a complete secret over the years until now?


----------



## Gadd (Nov 6, 2013)

BooBoo said:


> Gadd,
> 
> Great tale from the past! I hope you feel purged of that Faux Pas after all these years. Was it a complete secret over the years until now?


It came up in a conversation with friends a few years ago. I had pretty much forgotten about it until then. So yes, to the best of my recollection I kept it to myself. I really did feel bad about it. :blush:


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Worst one was at 10 years old, with a 10-year-old conscience: Buddy and I were wandering the woods of the horse farm I lived on and we made our way to the road. He had the BB rifle and I had a wrist rocket and a pocket full of BBs. We both thought that plinking passing cars would be harmless -- we really did -- but a BB from my slighshot vaporized the driver side window of one car. We ditched our weapons and ran for the house. Two hours later nothing had happened, so we went out looking for the hastily-dropped shooters and were apprehended by a belligerent cop. I ended up saving up allowance for a long time to pay for the window and had to go apologize to the people in person.

Two days ago, at age 34, I was shooting across the kitchen table/chrony into my catchbox when the girlfriend said "Hey don't shoot I'm coming through." I said "Okay hang on" and fired a shot that bounced off the rail at the top of my catchbox, bounced off (and broke) a piece of the microwave, left a dent in an overhead light fixture, then rattled off behind me somewhere.

I also have two rusty steel balls proudly adorning the drywall wall behind my catchbox in the shop.


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

Byudzai said:


> Worst one was at 10 years old, with a 10-year-old conscience: Buddy and I were wandering the woods of the horse farm I lived on and we made our way to the road. He had the BB rifle and I had a wrist rocket and a pocket full of BBs. We both thought that plinking passing cars would be harmless -- we really did -- but a BB from my slighshot vaporized the driver side window of one car. We ditched our weapons and ran for the house. Two hours later nothing had happened, so we went out looking for the hastily-dropped shooters and were apprehended by a belligerent cop. I ended up saving up allowance for a long time to pay for the window and had to go apologize to the people in person.
> 
> Two days ago, at age 34, I was shooting across the kitchen table/chrony into my catchbox when the girlfriend said "Hey don't shoot I'm coming through." I said "Okay hang on" and fired a shot that bounced off the rail at the top of my catchbox, bounced off (and broke) a piece of the microwave, left a dent in an overhead light fixture, then rattled off behind me somewhere.
> 
> I also have two rusty steel balls proudly adorning the drywall wall behind my catchbox in the shop.


Wow, i expected her to come through as you shot. At least it was only the microwave!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Ok so u have to know my mother, understand that she is deathly afraid of nice and rats. They make her physically I'll. even a picture of one will put her in bed for a day. It's gotta be some kind of phobia or something. I've never even heard if somebody being this terrified of nice and rats. Well about a couple months ago I was at her house. I was outside with my boys shooting around the yard when I heard a horrifying blood curdling scream. My oldest son came running out to let me know nobody was dead lol and that there was a mouse in moms laundry room. I had a 3/8 steel bearing loaded and went in to laugh at her. To my surprise the mouse was still in the other room, the laundry room just standing in front of her brand new prize possession( her brand new washing machine) so I I pulled back and let er rip, it went thru the mouse hit the rule floor and BAMM!!!! Hit square in the front center of her brand new washing machine. Man did it leave a sent. Wow didn't know metal cud dent like that lol. Needless to say she was extremely upset at me damaging her washer. I explained to her tht would she rather a mouse be running around loose in her house? It didn't help her get UN mad lol


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi guys and gals. As a newcomer to this sport I am very carefully about where I shoot and I don't have the confidence to attempt indoor shooting but that only means that I'm smart about one thing. The one thing that I am definitely not smart about is what these hand held pocket rockets are capable of. I made myself a PFS with green theraband tubes attached and spent the first day just getting the feeling of shooting a pickle fork. My confidence was growing and my aim was getting better when I shot the one shot I will never forget. I had hung a can from a branch and was plinking away happily. I was getting to the point where I was almost getting maximum stretch from the tubes when I missed the can completely hitting a stump not more than 5 meters in front of me. The pebble bounced directly back a hit me with what felt like the force of a freight train knocking me onto the floor. The men will understand how agonising the pain was as my eyes saw stars and my whole world seemed to explode from my groin. I will be singing in soprano from now on and I have ordered a cricket box (I think it is called a football cup in the USA). Safety first!!!!!


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

Barkey Bow said:


> Hi guys and gals. As a newcomer to this sport I am very carefully about where I shoot and I don't have the confidence to attempt indoor shooting but that only means that I'm smart about one thing. The one thing that I am definitely not smart about is what these hand held pocket rockets are capable of. I made myself a PFS with green theraband tubes attached and spent the first day just getting the feeling of shooting a pickle fork. My confidence was growing and my aim was getting better when I shot the one shot I will never forget. I had hung a can from a branch and was plinking away happily. I was getting to the point where I was almost getting maximum stretch from the tubes when I missed the can completely hitting a stump not more than 5 meters in front of me. The pebble bounced directly back a hit me with what felt like the force of a freight train knocking me onto the floor. The men will understand how agonising the pain was as my eyes saw stars and my whole world seemed to explode from my groin. I will be singing in soprano from now on and I have ordered a cricket box (I think it is called a football cup in the USA). Safety first!!!!!


Ouch! You have my sympathy man. I just landed a branch there after losing my footing chasing a squirrel i killed about 50 feet up an old oak tree! I shot him from the ground but he got caught on a forked branch so i had to climb. As expected(in hindsight) i slipped, fell 5-10 feet and landed straddling a branch while 20 feet up the tree.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a few drywall dents from wild shots but the worst happened before I even let the ball go. I was shooting indoors and drawing back some heavy gum rubber bands. I almost got to full draw when one of the bands broke. The frame turned sideways in my hand and left my grip. It flew over my shoulder and smashed a big dent in the recently painted wall immediately behind me. I'm glad it missed my face!


----------



## TheDaddy187 (Jun 21, 2014)

at the beach a few weeks ago, after a few beers i was shooting stones out of a concept SS i was working on... made from cheap materials as just a tester...

the 4th, maybe 5th shot (i had taken the twins with me and had been shooting them all night)

i was running low of "adecutae" sized stones so i found a large one... thought "why not"

well first the rock (in pouch) struck my right bicep... this in turn diverted my shot to hit the back of my SS and split it open...

i have not made a better version of that one yet


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Ok,

In happens in summer of 2011, when I bought my first slingshot. I teased my wife all day and when I ran of jokes I grab wine cork and put it in the pouch. I pull and pretend I want to shoot her. I thought that I was funny. BUT! Pouch with wine cork slips from my fingers and I shot her in the thigh. It smacked realy nice (haha).

She roared like a shot baboon and then start beat me like small kid, still screaming. She cmacked me, kicked me, beated mi with fists... And I did not resist because I know that I deserve it. It made her big swollen bruise. Thank God, I'm just so stupid that I headed her ass and not on her head or chest.

I told a friend this story and since then he laughs me. He says with humor, it was not my fault that she was injured by "unsecured slingshot" when he fell to the ground, and for some strange reason fired. And since I'm not allowed to shoot inside.


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (Jul 31, 2014)

Some absolutely hilarious stories. I'm tears reading some of these.


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

These are some funny stories!!! It's like human nature to learn things the hard way!!...LOL!!!

I guess I can contribute...I was maybe 8-9 years old living in Ohio. I had one of those solid wood Wammo (maybe can't recall the actual manufacture) flat banded slig shots. It was the kind with the two slots cut in each fork that you threaded the flat bands through. Well my mom did not like it nor the bb gun my brother had, but we were allowed to have them (the bb gun is a whole different story). But anyway one day I was out in my front yard shooting rocks just for fun. I pulled back and all I remember was getting up from the ground with a throbbing head and blood coming from a cut on my forehead above my brow. I remember thinking..."What just happend!?!?!" I then found my slingshot (with a broken band) and ran inside before my mother saw anything. It took me a while to figure out what happened, but to my best knowledge is that when I was pulling back, the band broke. It happened so suddenly that I guess the hand holding the ammo was still holding the ammo, but the hand holding the SS must have lost grip when the band snapped and that solid wooden SS came back at me full force and nailed me right in the head! Good thing is that I was able to clean myself up and to this day I don't think my mom ever knew about that incident!


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

Well, i had a couple of mistakes this week. The first was to make a slingshot out of a mahogany board. Not because it was costly but that, as it turns out, you are not supposed to sand mahogany because it can cause an allergic reaction. Well, needless to say the slingshot, bandset, and pouch are gone as they still had the dust on them even after i tried washing them and my hands, arms, legs, and feet have been very itchy these past few days but it is almost completely gone now. The second part was i was shooting said slingshot with my heavy ammo, 3/4 in lead cylinders, when i had a RTS. It came back and nailed me directly on my right ass cheek, leaving me with a bleeding and massively bruised ass cheek. The bleeding has stopped but there is still a bruise and some scabs. I was using one of the very thick natural latex bands that come with the band maker from Simple Shot.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

I've only hit my finger once with a 1/2" steel ball. These things usually happens to me when I feel rushed. Well, a few weeks ago, we were rushing around getting some used equipment. It was out by our friends house, so the wife and I stopped by for a short break before heading home. They were chatting off to the right of where I was shooting. Someone said something about a huge barn of odds and ends, so she started yelling at me to rap it up. I grab one last stone to shoot, it was a little bigger then I would of normally used, but I felt rushed and used it anyway. Yeah, not such a good idea. I let go, the stone hit my frame and skipped right to my wife's big toe. She was mad, she was so mad. She looked like she wanted to beat on me with my own ss. I was scared for my life, but the dimples and puppy eyes won in the end, lol. And, at the barn she got me an old axe and an old vise for my ss making fun. Maybe she thought that me making shooters would be safer then me shooting them, lol. Man, the whole side of her foot was bruised for two weeks and it still hurts when she bumps into something. I'm very lucky ;-)


----------

